# price range for 4" .357



## Todd75 (May 8, 2006)

I am looking into buying a .357, preferably Ruger, or S&W. What is a good price for a GP100 series, 4" barrel, or something similar from S&W ?


Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They list new on their web site at $550.00. That means gun show price should be about $450.00 and maybe a little less. How do I know? I want one too and I looked it up last night. Hope this helps. Good Luck. Oh sorry forgot, that's for a Ruger GP100. S&W about $150 to $200 more for model 686.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I think U can get the Ruger for $450 or so.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My daughters boy friend bought a nice blued GP-100 4" barrel off a private dealer at the gun show 3 months ago for $350. I mean it was clean and pefect rifling. If he hadn't I was going too. Good Luck.


----------



## Todd75 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Saw a stainless GP100 4" at my shop yesterday - $459.

If I was a revolver guy, this is the gun I would buy. I like the way it looks more than the S&W revolvers. And, the quality is a lot better than tthe Taurus models.


----------

